# Anyone selling framed prints or showcasing in a gallery?



## Reece Man (Oct 22, 2011)

I've started making frames for my prints and plan on selling them. I threw one up on eBay earlier today to see what happens. Just wondering if anyone on the forum sells their photography as art, not as a service.

edit: Here's the framed photo that I put on eBay. I have another ready as well, which I actually like more, I'm just waiting to see if I get any hits on this one.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 22, 2011)

I believe you should keep frames simple and neutral when selling. Framing should relate to the work inside to some degree. That frame is horrible for that image. Sorry if my bluntness offends you.


----------



## Reece Man (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm not offended that you don't like my frame but I don't see your point as valid. To me a burned, antique-styled frame with ebony corner pieces pairs nicely with a night-time image of an old western church in the middle of the desert. I also don't feel, nor have I observed, that a frame needs to be neutral in order to compliment the artwork inside. So, I hope my bluntness doesn't offend you when I say that the latter two of your statements are incorrect, and the first statement is not en-keeping with the opinions of many other artists (although it is not wrong).


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 22, 2011)

Although in general a burnt wood frame may work for a western church, I would want the photo to have a more high key look.  To me the frame is too light and pulls my eye out of the photo, so I wouldnt use it.  All of the framed landscape / cityscape work I am selling in galleries / art fairs is a low profile standard black wood frame, matte finish.  

It may help in your case to use a matte to allow separation of the frame / print. But then you would need a bigger frame. 

Let me know if you sell on ebay, Ive never figured that as a venue for selling photography.  I honestly think you would have more luck petitioning coffee shops / restaurants in the area to display your work and mark it for sale.


----------



## dnavarrojr (Oct 22, 2011)

I sell prints fairly regularly at our local "First Friday Art Walk" every month.  I have shown prints in several local galleries.  I have found that my best sellers are pictures of food, local landmarks, and medical illustrations (I do 3D modeling and renders).


----------



## sm4him (Oct 22, 2011)

I've sold prints, framed and unframed, in some local shows and a little gift shop in a nearby touristy location.  It doesn't pay the bills, but then I'm not looking for it to, I just enjoy doing it.  Just my opinion, but I would NEVER sell my photos on Ebay; when I buy things on Ebay, I'm usually either looking for great deals, or something so rare that I know I can't find it in stores, like an out-of-print book. 99% of the time, I'm looking for deals. Again, this may just be me, but I think selling on Ebay would kind of "cheapen" the professionalism of the photographs (assuming they ARE professional quality).


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 22, 2011)

Reece Man said:


> I'm not offended that you don't like my frame but I don't see your point as valid. To me a burned, antique-styled frame with ebony corner pieces pairs nicely with a night-time image of an old western church in the middle of the desert. I also don't feel, nor have I observed, that a frame needs to be neutral in order to compliment the artwork inside. So, I hope my bluntness doesn't offend you when I say that the latter two of your statements are incorrect, and the first statement is not en-keeping with the opinions of many other artists (although it is not wrong).


 My better half is a framer. Frames for high end galleries. Has worked with interior designers and decorators for over twenty years. 
We both bow down to your expertise!


Your frame is laughable and will hinder sales.


----------



## ann (Oct 22, 2011)

I only sell unframed, as individuals want to decided on their own framing.

On the other hand, the frame should only be what holds the photo, not take over the image. Of course it needs to blend in artfully. I am not a fan of those bright colored metal frames, or even colored windows. Which imho your photo needs; a window.. It needs to be protected from the glass 

Traditional photos are not hung in wood as it gasses out it will effect the photo sooner or later. This can be avoided by using archival framing tape on the rabbit, but few people probably do this.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 22, 2011)

I have to agree that the frame kills the picture this time, with out the square corners and burnt wood it would be a lot better for me but still doesn't seem to match up with the photo all that well.  It is a great photo though, and with where you live I don't think Ebay is a horrible idea.  I would love to be able to get shots in Montana and just this week thought about taking a drive out there for a week just for that reason.  People go to Ebay assuming they will get a deal, but ebay is an online retail store, sure there are deals to be had but it's far and few just like shopping in your local retail store.


----------



## bazooka (Oct 22, 2011)

*Walks into room and sees Bitter bowing to some strange ebay dude, wonders 'what the.....' *


----------



## mwcfarms (Oct 22, 2011)

I sell my landscapes and nature shots in a local gallery and keep it simple. Gallery black frames with either a white or black double matte. Or none at all, just the print on gator or a simple white matte with backing if they want just a print.


----------



## mishele (Oct 22, 2011)

My talks w/ gallery owners have always been about keeping it simple. The frame should be a non-issue when buying art. Selling art is hard enough on it's own, you don't want to give people another reason to not choose a piece!! 
Now to your frame, it is nicely made but it is limiting you in your selling market. You would need a buyer w/ a very rustic decor in their home to enjoy it. You never want to alienate buyers right from the start. If you enjoy making frames... you might try having them as a side option. If you sell a shot, offer your framing services.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 22, 2011)

mishele said:


> ...you don't want to give people another reason to not choose a piece!!



Word.


----------



## KmH (Oct 22, 2011)

Framing (image presentation) is as much an art as photography is.


----------



## Reece Man (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you all, I appreciate the responses. I have been shooting for years now but I have never tried selling photos so I will take this advice into consideration. There are some galleries here but not many that show photography (I've asked) so I decided to try ebay. Bitter Jeweler, I'm not trying to come across as a know-it-all but your replies are quite condescending which does not exactly demand respect from a fellow photographer.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 22, 2011)

I wasn't condescending until your post, stating the advice actually coming from a professional framer, was, and I quote, "*incorrect*".
You, who has never tried selling photographs, rejected advice from someone who frames the work of famous artists for galleries for a living. Galleries who are in the *business of SELLING *art and photography. 

The advice is there. Do with it as you please.


----------



## ann (Oct 22, 2011)

Keith beat me to it !!!


----------



## Reece Man (Oct 22, 2011)

You stated your advice as fact when advice would have been approached from a much more objective and thought-based viewpoint. Plus, you assumed I would be offended which leads me to believe that you intended to offend me or you thought you could have offended me in which case you could have knowingly chosen a better way to say that. I'm not trying to start an "internet fight" but I would like to explain the thought behind my response.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 22, 2011)




----------

